# Hopelessly devoted to... My MAC Collection. BIG and PICTURETASTIC.



## eyebrowless (Oct 26, 2007)

ooooohk.. Sometimes it's too much for me to handle.
It's my baby. And it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.
Established March 2006.

-EVERYTHING IS LABELED TOP TO BOTTOM, AND/OR LEFT TO RIGHT.-

LIPS






LIPSTICK




Mattenes: 40's Pink, Cafe Matte, Classic Dame, Composure, Rapturous
Lipsticks: Blast O'Blue (C-Shock, centre), Masque (McQueen), Queen's Sin (Antiquitease), Budding Lust (Antiquitease), Eclipse (Moonbathe)

3D GLASS (In 3D)




Backlit, Apex, Boundless, Lightswitch, Touchpoint, Optical, Synched Up, Energy, Wondershine, In 3D, Racy, Algorithm

LIPGLASS




Atmospheric (Blue Storm), Lull (Blue Storm), Lightning (Blue Storm), Illicit (Smoke Signals), Electro-Lush (Flashtronic), Red Romp (Antiquitease), Hothouse (Strange Hybrid), Soft and Slow (Smoke Signals), White Magic (McQueen), Russian Red

PLUSHGLASS/LUSTREGLASS




Foolishly Fab, Oversexed
Decorative, Love Nectar

LIPGELEE 




Samples: Sugar Shock (C-Shock), She-Boom! (C-Shock), Saphoric
Slicked Pink, Moonstone, Goldensoft, Mega (C-Shock), Valentine's, Cocktail Lipglass Stain (Far Right)

LIPGLASS PENCIL (In 3D)






EYES

EYESHADOW: 4 (Smoke Signals)




Gentle Fume Eyes, Smoking Eyes

MINERALIZE EYESHADOW




Flashtronic: By Jupiter, Ether, Lovestone, Quarry, Mercurial(lonely pile in the middle- it broke)
Antiquitease: Mi' Lady

EYESHADOW









Deep Truth, Blue Storm (Blue Storm), Bang On Blue (C-Shock), Stormwatch (Blue Storm), Shimmermoss
Cumulus (Blue Storm), Moonflower (Strange Hybrid), Freshwater, Big T (C-Shock), Aquadesiac
Moon's Reflection, Tilt, Electric Eel, Jewel Blue (DC), Haunting (McQueen)





Pink Venus, Rose (PRO), Da Bling, Swish, Expensive Pink
Beautiful Iris, Satellite Dreams, Indian Ink (PRO), Thunder (Blue Storm), Cloudburst (Blue Storm)
Romping (C-Shock), Plum Dressing, Vibrant Grape (PRO), Nocturnelle, Passionate





Retrospeck, Romp, Amber Lights, Bronze, Mulch
Shroom, Tete-A-Tint (Matte2), Cosmic (Moonbathe), Brown Script (Matte2), Twinks
Gleam, Texture, Swiss Chocolate, Brown Down, Embark 





Left Palette: Trax, Shale, Sketch, Shadowy Lady
Right Palette: Fab N'Flashy (C-Shock), Orange, Firespot (Moonbathe), Coppering





Vellum, Humid, Pagan (McQueen), Chrome Yellow, Sumptuous Olive
Kelly (PRO), Wondergrass (C-Shock), Bitter, Bright Sunshine (PRO), Gorgeous Gold
---, Bio Green, Eye Popping (C-Shock), Going Bananas (C-Shock), Rose Blanc (Strange Hybrid)

PIGMENT









Aire De Blu (Danse), Blue Brown, Fuchsia
Gold Stroke (Antiquitease), Melon, Violet





Basic Red (PRO), Teal, Steel Blue (PRO)
Your Ladyship (Antiquitease), Sweet Sienna (Antiquitease)
Grape (PRO), Dark Soul
White (PRO), White Gold (PRO)
Golden Olive (PRO), Emerald Green (PRO)
Off the Radar (Rushmetal), Acid Orange (PRO)





Pink Vivid (PRO), Bright Fuchsia (PRO), Pink Pearl (PRO)
Silver Fog (PRO), Quick Frost (Rushmetal), Cocomotion(Rushmetal)
Chartreuse (PRO), True Chartreuse (PRO), Smoke Signal (Smoke Signals)

PAINT POT, FLUIDLINE, PAINT




Paint Pots: Fresco Rose, Otherworldly (McQueen), Painterly
Fluidline: Blacktrack, Frostlite, Uppity (Antiquitease)
Samples: Electro-Sky (McQueen), Pharaoh (McQueen)






LINER





MASCARA




Plushlash, Fibre Rich and Prep & Prime Lash


FACE





FOUNDATION (NC30)




Studio Fix (broke), Select SPF 15
Select Moistureblend, Full Coverage

POWDER/CONCEALER




Beauty Powder/Loose (PRO): Samples, Drizzlegold, Paperwhite, whats left of Select Sheer Powder NC30 (tiny pan), Select Cover-Up NC30, 
Mineralize Skinish New Vegas (McQueen), Iridescent Powder/Loose Golden Bronze

BLUSH




Margin (pot), Trace Gold, Ablaze (Smoke Signals), Dirty Plum (PRO)
Dollymix

BRUSHES




# 266, 239, 209, 168

BIG PICTURES





Stuff I don't really use that much, Spares, Extras, Stuff I carry smaller versions of..





How it's currently stored..





It took up a whole couch cushion..

OH YEAH!




My not MAC collection..

ENJOY.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hot collection!! Love this stuff!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2007)

love it!!! great collection!


----------



## Jot (Oct 26, 2007)

fab collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2007)

Great collection!​


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 26, 2007)

PICTURETASTIC?!!?! haha I love it! Nice stash.


----------



## frocher (Oct 26, 2007)

Great stash.


----------



## joozxklumzi (Oct 26, 2007)

question, where did you get those stackable little jars? from mac pro?


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 27, 2007)

great collection!!!!


----------



## Chastity (Oct 27, 2007)

Fab collection!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 27, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## pladies (Oct 27, 2007)

Love it !!! Wish I had a smuch as you !!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_question, where did you get those stackable little jars? from mac pro?_

 
YUP.
They're only $1.20CDN each.
I love em. USEFUL!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 29, 2007)

Lovely collection! I feel like I can go shopping just looking at these pix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

love it! I am so jealous tho! Haha


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 31, 2007)

how are your paint pot samples? do they dry out?


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_how are your paint pot samples? do they dry out?_

 
not usually... I just make sure the jar stays properly sealed.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, you have a great collection !!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 17, 2007)

where do you get your p/p samples?


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandilovesmakeu* 

 
_where do you get your p/p samples?_

 
From the store.


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so PROUD of YOU!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I am so PROUD of YOU!!!!!_

 
Why?? lol rofl


----------



## miztgral (Nov 20, 2007)

Great collection! 
You're a big fan of blue e/s huh? ;D


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought I had a lot of MAC l/g an l/s but you proved me wrong.


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvett21* 

 
_I thought I had a lot of MAC l/g an l/s but you proved me wrong._

 
I agree on the Lipglass. I'll be 80 before I need more...
But I only have 10 or 11 lipsticks.. Compared to others, my l/s hoard is teeny weeny


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow , love your color cordinated pallets


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

eye candy!!lol


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

what a collection!! keep it up!!


----------

